# Tackle purchase poll!



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

Just thinking of some ideas. If an online tackle dealer offered this, would you do it?


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 11, 2011)

I voted no, I just don't like these "buyer's club" type things. It kind of makes me feel like I don't have control.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't recall buying any fishing-related items last year.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 11, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> I don't recall buying any fishing-related items last year.



I wish I could say that....


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

russ010 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall buying any fishing-related items last year.
> ...



same here....and I already know what i need ASAP. :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...



Me too.... but I'm cutting back and making myself use all the crap I've bought in the past... this may be a long year


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 11, 2011)

I say no, it kind of reminds me of the 'buy 12 cds a year' deals which always caused me to buy cds that i never needed/wanted! Id rather nickle and dime myself all year for something I really need and save my bigger purchases for when I see a good sale


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking for a deal on Dobyns rods. 8) 

I need a new swimbait setup.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> I don't recall buying any fishing-related items last year.



You must be joking!!


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 11, 2011)

I said yes, but it depends on the tackle offered in the deal. I wouldn't sign up to buy a bunch of no-name stuff that I wouldn't buy nromally. There would also have to be a large selection of stuff to choose from.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> I said yes, but it depends on the tackle offered in the deal. I wouldn't sign up to buy a bunch of no-name stuff that I wouldn't buy nromally. There would also have to be a large selection of stuff to choose from.



Exactly! I'm talking about TackleWarehouse, The Hook up tackle, Fishfreakonline.......sites like that.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim said:


> Looking for a deal on Dobyns rods. 8)
> 
> I need a new swimbait setup.



Basstackledepot.com has got 20% off everything

https://www.basstackledepot.com/rods.aspx


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

russ010 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a deal on Dobyns rods. 8)
> ...



saw that, they don't have the model I want. I want the 795 SBMT


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 11, 2011)

I voted no. I am very impatient so if I want/need something, I go buy it (cash flow permitting). Plus, it would probably come down to the end of the year and I would feel like I have to get my moneys worth. Then you end up just buying a bunch of stuff you don't need/want.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 11, 2011)

I voted no, but not for the reason tagged to my selection. I certainly buy enough to warrant it, or at least I did last year. Last year, that would have been a good offer for me. Now, I have more than I can possibly use bait-wise. I do want to score a couple more baitcasters this year, but I'm waiting for the sale prices to come in. Not something I need, but something I want...so I'm trying real hard to be patient. Most of my purchases did come from Tackle Warehouse though....although several came from TB and Wired2Fish sponsors. (JD Baits, Get 5, Attraxx, etc.)

I'm really hoping that I can call it quits on bait purchases this year. Always WANT more...but need to use what I have first.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine was NO, I don't buy enough to warrant it, now 4 years ago I would have said yes but, now I make alot of my own stuff so i don't hit the bait store much at all. 

100 dollars worth of stringe tho :wink: now you can never have enough stringe #-o


----------



## fender66 (Feb 11, 2011)

> Basstackledepot.com has got 20% off everything
> 
> https://www.basstackledepot.com/rods.aspx



*Now stop that! Don't tell me these things! * Now I have another rod on its way! [-X


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall buying any fishing-related items last year.
> ...




Nope, not joking, lol. I fished maybe one time last year at my brother-in-law's pond, got snagged, cut the line, and haven't fished since. My boat didn't even see the water last year, and has been in the garage since Oct-Nov of 2009. Sad state of affairs, lol. Hopefully will makeup for lost time this year.


----------



## angry Bob (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a bass pro shops reward visa. I save up the points for a year and then go every year for the classic and cash it in. That usually tides me over, and truthfully I have so much crap I don't need to buy any tackle at all. This year I'll be spending the rewards cash on a new humminbird gps graph.


----------



## poolie (Feb 11, 2011)

Man, you guys have way more self control with buying tackle than I do. I always buy in $50 or $100 amounts so I get free shipping. No telling how many times I've bought $10 more worth of jigs or something just to save $6 in shipping.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 11, 2011)

poolie said:


> Man, you guys have way more self control with buying tackle than I do. I always buy in $50 or $100 amounts so I get free shipping. No telling how many times I've bought $10 more worth of jigs or something just to save $6 in shipping.



Oh....you're not alone with that practice. No way do you get to claim ownership of this. [-X :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...



I think some of the Tin-Boaters should organize an intervention.....


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2011)

> I think some of the Tin-Boaters should organize an intervention.....




Lol, I'm going fishing, I promise! 

On second thought, if I submit to the intervention, will Oprah give me a car or something?


----------



## redbug (Feb 11, 2011)

I voted yes but it would depend on the shop.. I just got home from the outdoor show in Harrisburg what a cluster!!! 
i also stopped at the bass pro shop and dropped well lets say a bunch of money... i will give a hint that my military discount was $65. and nothing came out of pocket... all gift cards And reward points


----------



## beamer1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, if it was a Anheuser-Busch tackle dealer I'd would be in 100%.LOL.


----------



## robr3004 (Feb 13, 2011)

I voted no only because I travel so much for work and go to so many different tackle shops. So far I've been to 21 different Bass Pro Shops.  

If I didn't travel for work, I would spend $100 to save 20% only if there was free shipping and there were no limitation on types or brands I could buy. I am a sucker for a good deal and check the below sites on a daily basis for non-fishing deals:
slickdeals.net
dealsofamerica.om



fender66 said:


> > Basstackledepot.com has got 20% off everything
> >
> > https://www.basstackledepot.com/rods.aspx
> 
> ...


Of course I'm looking at this site right now...... :shock:


----------



## one100grand (Feb 13, 2011)

Although I don't like the idea of having to pay $100 up front, if I got 20% off at BPS, I'd be one of the first in line. I think I've already spent enough to cover the up front fees...


----------



## Decatur (Feb 13, 2011)

The main reason I voted no, is because the prices would have to be comparable to other places, and then take 20% off. Not saying you would, but some places jack up their prices 25% and then give a 20% discount! :evil: I'd have to compare prices before I did it.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 13, 2011)

> I just got home from the outdoor show in Harrisburg what a cluster!!!



Hey redbug -- I was there Saturday...it was the first I ever went and will probably be the last. I really only cared about the fishing area and it seemed like 85% of it was charter places. I was hoping it was going to be something where the manufacturers like Berkley and Strike King would have stuff set up showiong off their new line for the year. You know KVD is going to be at the Harrisburg Store 2 - 5 PM on Friday 2/25, right? 

As far as this thread...I certainly buy enough stuff but I generally stay away from club kind of places like that so I wasn't sure what to answer.


----------

